# Umlaufbahnen Planeten



## Trümmermacher (23. Apr 2016)

Hi Leute ich habe diese Aufgabe bekommen und weis nicht recht wie ich anfangen soll

Kann mir jemand helfen ????

Schreiben Sie eine Methode drawCircle( Vec3 axis, Mat4 transform, int segments) welche mit Hilfe der Methode Primitive.drawLine(…) einen Einheitskreis um die angegebene Achse zeichnet. Der Kreis soll aus segments Teilstücken bestehen und mit der Matrix transform transformiert werden. Die Methode hat void als Rückgabewert. Benutzen Sie lediglich die Primitive.drawLine(…) Methode zum Zeichnen.


```
public static void drawLine( Vec3 start, Vec3 end, Vec3 color )
    {
        lines.add( start );
        lines.add( color );
        lines.add( end   );
        lines.add( color );
    }
```


----------

